# Lightroom 4 to iMovie '11 Question



## kitjv (Aug 30, 2012)

As a Mac user, after post processing my images in LR 4, I exported them to my desktop & then into iPhoto. From there, I directly exported the images into iMovie '11. Everything went quite smoothly. However, I noticed that all of the images seemed to loose their vibrancy once they were in iMovie. Is this an inherent problem of working between different applications or a fixable problem?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 30, 2012)

It would be nice if LR allowed you to use the Edit-In function on movies and designated iMove as the External Editor.  I am suspicious of any crapification introduced by iPhoto. iPhoto is unnecessary in the workflow.  You can either edit the original in iMovie or Export a copy and open iMovie to import the copy or original.


----------



## kitjv (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for your response, Cletus. But I am not sure I understand your comments. Maybe I was unclear.

I processed all of my Raw still images in LR4. My intent was to create a slideshow of these still images in iMovie with which I am quite familiar. (I admit that I have never used the slideshow module in LR4 yet). Since iMovie is integrated with iPhoto, importing the images into iPhoto makes for a seamless transition to iMovie. However, I understand that LR & iPhoto can have compatibility issues. Thus, I exported the images out of LR onto my desktop; and from there into iPhoto.  At this point, all of the processing I did in LR appears to be intact in iPhoto. Once I import the images from iPhoto into iMovie that is when the tonality of the images seems to have been affected.

Again, is this simply an inherent problem of iPhoto/iMovie "influencing" my images? If so, I suspect that it's time to either consider using the slideshow module in LR4 or exploring other slideshow-creating options that play well with LR.

Thanks you.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 30, 2012)

iPhoto is not necessary to use iMovie.  iMovie is no more integrated into iPhoto than Photoshop is integrated into LR. You can open iMovie as a standalone program, create a new iMovie project and import your mp4 or jpeg files into this project from the export location. That is all I am suggesting to do. 
If all you want is a mp4 movie of your individual images, this is most easily done entirely inside of LR using the Slideshow module.  The Slideshow module will allow you to create text overlays, titles and also manage transitions. The result can be exported as a collection of JPEGs, as a single PDF file or as a MP4 file.

My issues with iPhoto are myriad and probably of no bearing upon you solving your problem.  My workflow philosophy follows the KISS principle. The fewer external processes (e.g. iPhoto, iMovie) that are involved, the cleaner and simpler the workflow.


----------



## kitjv (Aug 30, 2012)

Cletus: Very clear. Thank you. I will indeed try exporting my images from LR directly into iMovie although I do suspect that the adverse effects on my images were caused by iMovie (rather than by iPhoto). But I can confirm that.

Again, I agree that the fewer the "external influences" on my images the better. From my cursory look at the slideshow module in LR, I have two particular concerns: (1) it seems that LR will not allow me to sync my images with more that one audio file ( i.e. I cannot import an entire playlist into the slideshow) & (2) there does not seem to be a way to burn the finished slideshow directly to a DVD. Am I correct?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 30, 2012)

I think you are correct on both counts.  In the past, I have created a suitable soundtrack from a playlist and used this composite mp3 file as the soundtrack for my slide show. Burning DVDs is not something done in LR although it might be possibly kludged. So a finished MP4 file can be burned to DVD with other software designed for that purpose.


----------



## kitjv (Aug 30, 2012)

You confirmed my suspicions. Now I need to explore some viable options to iMovie. I best do that in another thread.

Thank you kindly for your help.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 30, 2012)

kitjv said:


> You confirmed my suspicions. Now I need to explore some viable options to iMovie. I best do that in another thread.
> 
> Thank you kindly for your help.


 I'll be happy to help you set up and produce a MP4 slideshow through the LR slideshow module if that is what you want to do. (in another thread of course).


----------

